# Annoying Crickets!



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I can't stand the repetitive sounds that male crickets make. Last time I got them, it was a hot night and the sound they made from the pet room was continuous all night long. I had to find the last male and release it out the window at 3am in the end! 

I thought it was a nice 'rainforest-y sound' at first, but now I don't think I could buy them again and I feed my frog cockroaches from my own colony instead.

Now, this probably doesn't exist, but it there a way to keep them quiet? I don't expect the reptile shop owner to separate all the males out of the tubs for me :/ Just thinking about getting a gecko or something else one day that live on a lot of crickets....


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

This is going to sound really harsh, but if you scare them they usually shut up for about half an hour giving you time to get to sleep. :blush:


----------



## Jessdragon (May 1, 2010)

I'm pretty new to this whole cricket thing.. I found when I turn on the lights they shut up. I guess that wont last for long.


----------



## Katkatkat (Mar 18, 2010)

I've never kept anything that eats crickets but I did come across this the other day. Don't know how much truth there is in the "silent" claim but might be worth a try?

"Silent" Brown Crickets - livefood


----------



## ephiedoodle (Oct 22, 2008)

i only buy the brown ones,they don't chirp,i found the black crickets
to be more vocal.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Lol, the silent brown crickets are really noisy  I have two tubs at the moment and they are simply AWFUL!
I find the black ones to be quieter in general, have a louder chirp but do it less frequently.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

I find the blacks to be a right pain in the arse, vocal and smelly! 

In the past have had them chew thru the box they came in (big mistake i made bout 12 year ago leaving um in the original tub Lol)

I tend to get occasional box of Silent Browns and they are Silent never hear them at all....but prefer to feed locusts to my reps.


----------



## Jessdragon (May 1, 2010)

I might be wrong but I thought silent crickets were just immature and will make noises when they reach full adulthood. There are definitley some noisey ones in my tank of so called silent crickets.


----------



## alex_owen (Mar 31, 2010)

you are right jessdragon once the males reach maturity then they start chirping :devil:


----------



## perrythe1 (Oct 24, 2009)

crickets, i hate them! I switched to mealworms, peace and quiet


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

Silent crickets MY ARSE !!! They are the Devils spawn and are pure evil escapologists :devil:


----------



## JOJC13 (Mar 11, 2010)

My brown silent crickets are um..Silent  al i can hear is a slight scrabbling. 

My gecko wont eat mealworms, they scare him..


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

im sticking to hoppers from now on, no noise ,easier to find and they look pretty


----------



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

the brown are diff to the black field criks, they will chirp but not as loud. but both will when they mature, aye.
if your adamant on using cricks; what i do is keep them all in a small "fish tank" from wilkos, about £3-£5, put the exo terra termite mound in there and some cork bark (the scarab beetles and lava that come in the tubs burrow into it and live there eating all the sheds) and the cricks love to hide there too..
I'll then look out for the males with working forewings, which if you wait for them to chirp their wings look quite different so are easy to spot. also the males lack the long ovipositor that sticks out the back end. then the part which you may think cruel... with a pair of nail clippers i clip their wings, i suppose its painless but haven't asked them how they feel about this. you have to clip them as far down as you can :S
also those wings have next to no nutritional value so i dont feel too evil:2thumb:

all that said i dont mind the sound most of the time, just get used to it if you try i suppose.. though im very dedicated to keeping the live food in very good nick. i feed a variety of foods and bug water gels.

Hope that may of been some help


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh, there is also another plus side to black crickets over brown >.<
When we had beardies we only used brown crickets, they thrive in the home once they escape. We had dozens of the things D: And they used to get up in to the strip lights then die in there. However, when we have blacks escape now they usually turn up where I have lost them, and don't seem to like the indoor area for living. 
If I loose them in my room thats where they stay. Browns usually turned up downstairs, all the way on the other side of the house in the kitchen.

And blacks don't jump as much <_<


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

i put a thick towel over the rub i keep my crikets in and that drowns out the sound


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

i put rum in there bug gel!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

SkinheadOi85 said:


> i put rum in there bug gel!


:lol2:morgans or pussers


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Katkatkat said:


> I've never kept anything that eats crickets but I did come across this the other day. Don't know how much truth there is in the "silent" claim but might be worth a try?
> 
> "Silent" Brown Crickets - livefood




*Silent!* :lol2: 

We have reduced our crickets and have invested in Dubia Cockroaches - as they smell less and no noise.

But then again you do get used to crix - like being in an episode of Neighbours lol 

: victory:


----------

